# You have mail in /root/

## Louisdor

Hi!

(bitte nicht Lachen)  :Wink: 

You have mail in /root/ <--- diese Meldung bekomme ich hin und wieder.

Doch, wie kann ich solche Emails lesen?

In meinem Lokal Mail Verzeichnis in Thunderbird erscheinen keine Mails.

Es ist sicher eine "einfache" Sache, doch ich finde keinen Ansatzpunkt.

----------

## hds

du musst diese als root lesen. ich nehme dazu pine auf der bash. oder aber, du gehst daher, und leitest alle mails an root an deinen username um.

dies machst du in /etc/mail/aliases so

root: username

eintragen. sind schon mehrere eintraege drin, aber ich denke das ist eh selbsterklaerend?

damit die sache nun auch in deine /etc/mail/aliases.db geschrieben wird, musst du noch das aufrufen:

newaliases

das wars eigentlich schon, so auf die schnelle erklaert. derweil kannst du auch einfach schonmal nach /root/mail gehen, und dann mit einem texteditor deiner wahl die mails einsehen. aber ist natuerlich kein dauerzustand  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

Das ist keine Mail...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246271

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70101

----------

## Louisdor

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Das ist keine Mail...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246271
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70101

 

Merci, doch ich frag mich wie IHR das immer schafft, die passenden Themen zu finden, wo Leute schon das Gleiche gefragt haben!?

Nur mal als Beispiel; ich habe oben rechts in "Quick Search:" You have mail in /root/ eingegeben. Das kam dabei raus. (Ein Ausschnitt davon)

```
Die Suche hat 192 Ergebnisse ergeben.

Gentoo Forums Foren-Übersicht    Alle Foren als gelesen markieren

      Forum      Themen      Autor      Antworten      Aufrufe      Letzter Beitrag 

Neue Beiträge    Desktop Environments    Neuesten Beitrag anzeigen evolution can't be launched

   yahont    6    139    Mittwoch, Nov 24, 2004 7:48

gruftie Letzten Beitrag anzeigen

Neue Beiträge    Documentation, Tips & Tricks    Neuesten Beitrag anzeigen HOWTO: Open-Xchange on Gentoo

[ Gehe zu SeiteGehe zu Seite: 1 ... 7, 8, 9 ]    bitwh0re    216    6622    Mittwoch, Nov 24, 2004 1:18

bitwh0re Letzten Beitrag anzeigen

Keine neuen Beiträge    Networking & Security    Amanda Help Needed

   JjcampNR    0    17    Dienstag, Nov 23, 2004 23:28

JjcampNR Letzten Beitrag anzeigen

Keine neuen Beiträge    Networking & Security    several problems with cyrus/procmail/fetchmail ...need help!

   -leliel-    1    31    Dienstag, Nov 23, 2004 22:22

ervin.peters Letzten Beitrag anzeigen

Keine neuen Beiträge    Desktop Environments    ATI radeon Sticky (part 2)

[ Gehe zu SeiteGehe zu Seite: 1 ... 4, 5, 6 ]    kallamej    148    13637    Dienstag, Nov 23, 2004 20:55

Wampas Letzten Beitrag anzeigen

Keine neuen Beiträge    German    faxen geht nicht mehr

   tzzaetaynzz    1    24    Dienstag, Nov 23, 2004 18:40

genstef Letzten Beitrag anzeigen

Keine neuen Beiträge    Desktop Environments    KMail does not handle "No space left on device" [s

   JensLH    5    35    Dienstag, Nov 23, 2004 17:45

JensLH Letzten Beitrag anzeigen

Keine neuen Beiträge    Gentoo Chat    [Umfrage] webapp-config: aye or nay?

   tecknojunky    21    632    Dienstag, Nov 23, 2004 14:00

Chewi Letzten Beitrag anzeigen

Keine neuen Beiträge    Documentation, Tips & Tricks    Email System For The Home Network - Version 2.1

[ Gehe zu SeiteGehe zu Seite: 1 ... 19, 20, 21 ]    beowulf    522    135055    Montag, Nov 22, 2004 22:59

strider2003 Letzten Beitrag anzeigen

Keine neuen Beiträge    Networking & Security    Samba authentication error (simple setup)

   Nicolinux    2    47    Montag, Nov 22, 2004 20:51

Nicolinux Letzten Beitrag anzeigen
```

----------

## Louisdor

 *hds wrote:*   

> du musst diese als root lesen. ich nehme dazu pine auf der bash. oder aber, du gehst daher, und leitest alle mails an root an deinen username um.
> 
> dies machst du in /etc/mail/aliases so
> 
> root: username
> ...

 Ok, das habe ich mal gemacht.

 *hds wrote:*   

> das wars eigentlich schon, so auf die schnelle erklaert. derweil kannst du auch einfach schonmal nach /root/mail gehen, und dann mit einem texteditor deiner wahl die mails einsehen. aber ist natuerlich kein dauerzustand 

 Hm, da ist aber nichts drin, wie /root*mail* oder so!, auch /var/spool/mail ist leer.

----------

## Earthwings

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci, doch ich frag mich wie IHR das immer schafft, die passenden Themen zu finden, wo Leute schon das Gleiche gefragt haben!?
> 
> 

 

Hehe, man muss die Unzulänglichkeiten der Suchfunktion kennen und sie mit den richtigen Stichwörtern füttern oder umgehen. Richtige Suchwörter heißt z.B., alles unter drei Buchstaben (hier "in") wegzulassen, da sonst das Ergebnis unbrauchbar wird. Sonderzeichen kann man auch gleich weglassen, die werden eh gefilter (insbesondere kann man deswegen nicht nach Dateinamen wie /etc/acpi/default.sh suchen, da macht phpbb dann eine Anfrage "etc acpi default sh" raus). 

Sucht man jetzt nach "mail root", kommt der genannte Thread immerhin schon auf der zweiten Seite der Ergebnisse. Am einfachsten ist es aber doch, die Lösung bereits zu wissen und gezielt nach dem Thread zu suchen  :Wink: 

Beispielsweise nach "wheel" beim "su - permission denied" Problem. Und falls man unbedingt nach "/etc/acpi/default.sh" oder Wörtern unter drei Buchstaben sucht, kann man Google gezielt aufs Forum ansetzen - dazu "site:forums.gentoo.org" dem Suchbegriff voranstellen, z.B. site:forums.gentoo.org su permission denied

----------

## Anarcho

OT: 

Ja, die Suchfunktion des Forums ist echt arm. 

Man kann nichtmal die Suche auf den threadtitel einschränken.

Wird wohl zeit für ein Board-Software-Wechsel!

Wir kriegen bestimmt die 25 für Woltlab zusammen *g*

----------

## Decker

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hehe, man muss die Unzulänglichkeiten der Suchfunktion kennen und sie mit den richtigen Stichwörtern füttern oder umgehen. 

 

Hehe, ich lach mich gerade kaputt. Und dabei empfiehlt man den Anfängern, die mal wieder nen DUP gepostet haben, doch bitte ersteinmal die Suchfunktion zu benutzen.

Dann ist es doch kein Wunder. "Noobs" haben ja gleich 2 Probleme:

1. Problem: Sie wissen nichteinmal wonach sie suchen sollen, da sie das Problem ja nicht so eingrenzen können, wie Profis.

2. Problem: Die "grandiose" Suchfunktion.  :Wink: 

----------

## s|mon

Wo wir grad beim Thema Suchen waeren,  weils mir gerade so einfaellt:

Kann man in der Forums-suche eigentlich nach Titeln mit Punkten 

wie z.B kernel 2.6.9 suchen ? In Google geht sowas ja mit "2.6.9" iirc.

Mfg s|mon

----------

